# Kindle 3 stuck on home



## serendipityx (Dec 26, 2010)

I just got my Kindle 3 today, and, after maybe twenty minutes of messing with it, it's dug its heels in on the home screen. I can press the menu button and it pops up, but, no matter my number of clicks, it won't open anything. Even on the regular home screen, I click on a thing, and it won't open. It highlights the option, but won't open.

I think I might have reset it; it didn't work, obviously.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Am I SOLed? I have a year warranty on it, and I really don't want to have to cash it in on the _first day_.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You need to reset the Kindle by holding the on/off switch to the right till it does reset. Things should be alright then.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Try to restart it as intinst suggested. . . .hold the switch for at least 30 seconds until it restarts itself.  If you still can't do anything with it then your best course of action is to contact Amazon. . . .they will likely send you a new device immediately -- you may even have it tomorrow -- and you can return the other one.  Don't feel like you'll have used your one chance.  Amazon is extremely responsive and if the second unit should develop a problem down the road -- which is very unlikely -- they'll replace it too.


----------

